# Where is Mr Ray Iles?



## ali27 (23 Dec 2010)

A week or so ago I sent Mr Iles an email, but haven't 
had a response from him. Anybody have more info?

Thanks.

Regards,

Ali


----------



## Aled Dafis (23 Dec 2010)

Ray is notorious for not responding to e-mails and the like, you'd be far better off telephoning him.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## paulm (23 Dec 2010)

Or give your business to someone who can be bothered.......

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Vann (23 Dec 2010)

Aled Dafis":2rsu85qh said:


> Ray is notorious for not responding to e-mails and the like, you'd be far better off telephoning him.


I found this out 11 months ago. I ended up ringing him - *from New Zealand*. Unfortunately he didn't have what I wanted.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## ali27 (23 Dec 2010)

Vann":2n2v0zws said:


> Aled Dafis":2n2v0zws said:
> 
> 
> > Ray is notorious for not responding to e-mails and the like, you'd be far better off telephoning him.
> ...



Thanks for the replies guys.

Vann, how was the barbecue?

Why would Mr Iles give an email address if he will not respond?

Ali


----------



## Harbo (23 Dec 2010)

I'm afraid Ray is a bit old fashioned with regard to modern technology. In the past his daughter used to deal with his emails but I do not know if that is still the case?
I now always contact him by phone and find him very friendly and helpful.


Rod


----------



## GraemeD (23 Dec 2010)

+1 for that. I emailed Ray earlier in the year a couple of times and heard nothing. I phoned and ended up having a long chat with Ray; a really friendly and interesting guy. Ended up visiting his tool store and having a couple of my old planes reground whilst I waited. Highly recommended both for the regrinding, and for the experience.....he has loads of old machinery bought from Sheffield toolmaking firms as they closed down, and uses the to make his own tools and blades. I think that deserves supporting. I think the lack of email replies is just because Ray is always in his workshop, and does it more for the love of it than for the money!

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Vann (24 Dec 2010)

Yes, I too was pleasantly surprised to find I was talking to Ray himself. And he was as helpful as he could be. But as I was calling from NZ I was not prepared to chat for half-an-hour :shock: 



ali27":vfmnk924 said:


> Vann, how was the barbecue?


Aw come on Ali, it's not Christmas day yet (we're only half a day ahead of you :lol: ). But the rain has gone, the sun's out and it's stinking hot. Barbeque for Christmas day is still on.

Oh, if only we could have a white Christmas....

(grabs hat and coat.... No wait - that's _*sun*_-hat and swimming trunks. Are you lot envious yet?) :ho2 

Cheers, and a merry Christmas to all, Vann


----------



## bugbear (24 Dec 2010)

paulm":35st839p said:


> Or give your business to someone who can be bothered.......
> 
> Cheers, Paul



...and is as cheap, and has the same stuff, and knows as much.

Hmm. I'm not sure such a person exists 

Phoning ain't so hard.

BugBear


----------



## paulm (24 Dec 2010)

bugbear":2bhwvnf4 said:


> paulm":2bhwvnf4 said:
> 
> 
> > Or give your business to someone who can be bothered.......
> ...



Hmmm, must have been a bit grumpy when I posted that  

Maybe Ray would be better pulling his email address off wherever it's publicised, or set up an auto response asking people to phone, rather than just leaving people thinking they will get a response and then not ........ 

Had a similar thing recently with Turners Retreat which is why I was sensitive on the topic, emailed on a weekend with an enquiry on potentially spending a few hundred quid and finally got a response towards the end of the week, how hard is it :duno: They didn't have what I was after in the end but doesn't make me want to rush back and use them again, whoops getting grumpy again :lol: 

Cheers, Paul :ho2


----------



## bugbear (24 Dec 2010)

paulm":uulo3mxl said:


> Maybe Ray would be better pulling his email address off wherever it's publicised, or set up an auto response asking people to phone, rather than just leaving people thinking they will get a response and then not ........



Good idea.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (24 Dec 2010)

I think that we must always be aware we are on a hand tools board and that this alone, indicates we support more traditional technologies.

The whole Iles business is, in my humble opinion, a national treasure.

If a web designer failed to answer their emails I would be concerned, but a maker of fine tools...I think this is an indication of excellence. Granted - he was probably told by his younger family members that a web presence was a major requirement these days. That he does not wholly support this is by no means a fault.

Paul...you are a fine gentleman back-tracking on your comment... :wink: 

Jim


----------



## greshoff (20 Jun 2011)

Can someone give me Ray Iles's telephone number. I need a replacement blade for a record 042 shoulder plane


----------



## AndyT (20 Jun 2011)

greshoff":1zum2jiv said:


> Can someone give me Ray Iles's telephone number. I need a replacement blade for a record 042 shoulder plane



The Old Tool Store
Whitehaven Farm
Boston Road
Horncastle
Lincolnshire
LN9 6HU

Tel: 01507 525697
Fax: 01507 523814

(from the unfinished web site at http://www.oldtools.free-online.co.uk!)


----------



## Scouse (20 Jun 2011)

Does he have a shop you can visit, or is it an appointment type of thing?


----------



## greshoff (20 Jun 2011)

AndyT":28w0zh45 said:


> greshoff":28w0zh45 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me Ray Iles's telephone number. I need a replacement blade for a record 042 shoulder plane
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Fat ferret (20 Jun 2011)

Might give Ray Iles a ring sometime to see about a no 5 1/2 plane to use. They are quite dear on the bay and it's difficult to tell what you are getting with planes.


----------



## condeesteso (4 Jul 2011)

You can visit, but I believe by appointment - i.e. phone first... and it's well out in Lincolnshire so a trek for many of us. 
I agree re national treasure - this is an old thread, but Ray is one of the last of the great British toolmakers, a charming man, very knowledgeable and makes some items that are very highly regarded. Oddly he is now probably more widely respected in the US than over here. Tools for Working Wood have done a lot to promote his products over there, and sell loads of his mortice chisels etc.
He is most definitely worth a phone call, if only for a natter - as for anything digital, forget it!!


----------

